# Best Place To Buy?



## tla1217 (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi All, Newbie here. I have been searching for a really good wholesale rhinestone transfer company. I can't spend a small fortune and I would like to be able to buy a little of this and a little of that. Thanks!


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Terry, 
There are alot of places, to get your rhinestone Transfers. just do a search on here, and check with some of the sponsors as well, ed at proworld has some awesome ones as well.
Sandy jo


----------



## tla1217 (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks Again Monkey, I actually found your post on how to make transfers after I asked this question. Your post was just full of everything that I needed!


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

YOur very welcome,, let me know if you need any more info, or need any help with laying stones, remember,, a great light, a tweezer and a exacto knife and maybe a pair of mag glasses is mostly what you need..
and dont forget to mirror you image,
Sandy Jo


----------



## lois (Aug 19, 2009)

lois here, you guys are great. I wish I had found you before!


----------



## lois (Aug 19, 2009)

Where is the best hot split transfers gotten from? I don't know if they have a shelf life. If I follow the directions and they don't peel, is it them or me? lois


----------



## sjidohair (Apr 9, 2008)

Welcome,, 
There are manyplaces to buy premade or stock transfers,, 
I personally use proworld, and arbrands with some others, 
If the trasfer is not peeling it is most likey the temp and time you are pressing,, with your press, or you have a cold spot on your plate of your press.
Try 375 for 20 secs, try just a piece of a transfer so you dont waste the whole thing
MMM


----------



## heattransfers (Aug 5, 2009)

you can try to search on Ebay! As i know there are many retailers selling rhinestones there.


----------

